# our coop



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

Well its not as flashy and pretty as others but it works.  we repurposed stuff we had. Anything made of sturdy wood was eyeballed for the coop. We used doors, an old dresser, and an entertainment center to construct this large strudy coop. The doors open on the front to access nest boxes. Im hoping eventually to find eggs at 18 weeks im waiting patiently. Inside are large tree limbs braced up for roosts. Also a ledge where they like to look out the window. The back of the coop is against our house for shelter from the weather and to reduce any predators from venturing too close. The run is made of chicken wire and landscaping timbers. We are planning to expand the run soon to add more birds.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks good to me! Sure your chickens will enjoy the comfort and protection.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Gotta love repurposing. We do the same thing. Front door of our coop is our old heavy duty house door cut down to fit. Window is a left over that had been sitting in the back of the garage for years. Siding was used hand-me-down from a friend who was putting new siding on their house. Just some of the things we reused etc. on our coop. Whatever we can do to cut costs down.


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

We got the expansion done yesterday! Here are a few pics of my flock loving their new chicken yard. Also a shot of my big doggie checking it out from the other side. Loving it!


----------

